# Quadricepsplasty CP



## Diana2032 (May 25, 2016)

Good morning All,

 I have a question regarding quadricepsplasty CPT code 27430, would the ICD-10 code M21.062 (valgus deformity, left knee) be sufficient enough to justify medical necessity of this procedure code? My provider is also billing 27446 (partial knee arthroplasty) which is being submitted with the dx of knee osteoarthritis. I know the quadricepsplasty is justified when there is knee contracture but how about valgus deformity? Please advise.


 Thanks!!


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jun 4, 2016)

From what you provide for information, your surgeon appears to have done a partial knee replacement/hemiarthroplasty for arthritis of the knee joint (M17 Code) with significant Valgus deformity (M21.06 _), for both resurfacing of the joint and attempting to correct the valgus deformity, sometimes accompanied by some flexion deformity/contracture of the knee.  In doing so, the Quadracepsplasty would be warranted to realign or balance the Extensor Mechanism (Patellofemoral Joint).  You would need to code the arthritis of the knee and the valgus deformity for the diagnoses (as in your note), and the hemiarthoplasty and the quadracepsplasty codes for the procedures, with Modifier 51 &/or 22, and send the documentation.

Hopefully this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

